# Fish meal - is it safe?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Is fish meal safe to feed to laying hens? I'm concerned about mercury and other toxic wastes from the ocean.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

not sure haven't used it. Why do you want to feed it?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It is in some chicken feeds as the protein ingredient.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

interesting. I haven't ever paid attention to my chicken feed like I do for my goats, horse or dogs.  I guess with the little amount I feed since they are free range it never crossed my mind. 

I would think that what they are putting in there is a filler from waste fish. Generally waste fish are not large ocean fish that would acquire a heavy mercury build up like the larger tuna, shark, swordfish. Toxic waste well that is a whole noter issue since that depends on where the fish are caught.


----------

